# [Oct 27, 2011] Shows in Long Beach, Los Angeles, Orange County & San... (LA, OC, LB, SD CALIFORNIA)



## crustythadd23 (Oct 27, 2011)

October 30th at House of Blues in Los Angeles
The Damned with Manic Hispanic

October 30th at DiPiazzas in Long beach
Dead Fest w/ Illusionist, Destruction of a King, Goliath & more

October 31st at House of Blues in Anaheim
The Damned with Manic Hispanic

November 1st at House of Blues in San Diego
The Damned with Manic Hispanic

November 4th at Galaxy Theater in Santa Ana
DI

November 12th at House of Blues in Los Angeles
GWAR with WARBEAST

November 13th at The Glass House in Pomona
GWAR with Every Time I Die & WARBEAST

November 23rd at Galaxy Theater in Santa Ana
Big Sean

November 25th at House of Blues in Los Angeles
The Devil Makes Three

December 17th at Key Club in Los Angeles
DRI (Matinee Show) AND (Late Show)

December 30th & 31st at the Catalyst in Santa Cruz
The Devil Makes Three

January 27th at House of Blues in Anaheim
The Adicts with Worlds Inferno Friendship Society and Plagues

January 28th at House of Blues in Los Angeles
The Adicts with Worlds Inferno Friendship Society

January 29th at House of Blues in San Diego
The Adicts with Worlds Inferno Friendship Society

February 24th at Key Club in Los Angeles
English Dogs with The Casualties, Toxic Holocaust, Havok & Short Temper

February 25th at Galaxy Theater in Santa Ana
English Dogs with The Casualties

May 3rd at Club Nokia in Los Angeles
OVERKILL with Belphegor, Aborted, Blackguard, System Divide, & Diamond Plate


----------

